# Excessive Chainsaw Spur Drive Wear?



## Karl_TN (May 13, 2019)

What causes a chainsaw spur drive to wear thru quicker than normal? 

My first spur drive lasted several years on my Husqvarna 455 chainsaw. This second one (also OEM) lasted less than a year: 


 

​Would I have better results by switching to this Oregon Power Mate Rim Sprocket design?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 13, 2019)

I prefer the rim sprocket style, cheaper to replace when the time arises. What causes premature wear? Can be a lot of things, most common is a worn chain, poor quality bar oil, or failing to adjust to the proper chain tension, not to tight or to slack. It is also possible that they just dont make em like they used to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2019)

I know my young sawyer friend was fit to be tied over his dad running his loose. Ruined a new one as we watched


----------



## Karl_TN (May 13, 2019)

I've been running my saw pretty hard on some days so maybe it was just time. Still I wouldn't be surprised if OEM manufacturers like selling expensive consumables so they aren't made to last long. At least with the Oregon Rim Sprocket design, I only need to replace a less expensive rim piece as long as the drum isn't worn out.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2019)

Tick had some very good points. Another that does not hold as it did is chain steel quality. Years ago, discount chains were softer and would stretch quicker than name brand, changing the link length and quickening saddle wear. The last few years, I've had issues with even name brand stretching sooner than later. Links stretched before the chisels are shot. Brother argues that the 3/8ths is still good versus the .325 I have on my larger saws. I think the quality has fallen across the board...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 6, 2019)

What make of chains are you using? I wonder if they are riding right? Just my opinion, but if you are stretching chains then the drive links aren't going to align with your sprocket correctly.
I need to spend a little more than I do on chains because I'm horrible about stretching them on my 455s. I doubt I ever get them half used up before I'm out of adjustment.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 6, 2019)

I use a mix of Husqvarna, Carlton & Oregon chains, and just recently switched over to the Oregon Rim Sprocket design since many claim it's a better design, and it's much cheaper to fix if/when this happens again. Nonetheless, the rim piece is a slight pain to replace because the clutch drum still has to be removed. Overall a minor problem considering how hard I run the saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2019)

Just an fyi, the husky and Oregon chains are good quality, the carlton would be considered lower quality. But I use them all and dont have a problem with any of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

